# Conductive Pen / Conductive Paint



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Has any one used conductive paint and do you know where I can purchase some? I'm working on a project to light a latern that a conductor figure is holding in his hand.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Try a rear window defroster repair kit at any auto parts store.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Google or Amazon "conductive paint pen" ... several options.

Never tried 'em on my end, though.

TJ


----------

